# oscar tank mates?



## Daniel Jacobsen (May 17, 2013)

i have 2 oscar... about 7cm. in my 105gallon tank.
my wife is always talking about flowerhorn...
and last time i was at the pet store they had a few of them...
about the same size as my oscars... 
just want to hear what people say?
is it possible?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Your tank is at its limit for fish. I wouldn't add another fish.


----------



## Daniel Jacobsen (May 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

No don't add any more your tanks at its limit.


----------

